
Principles of Algorithmic Problem Solving (2017) [pdf] - ingve
https://www.csc.kth.se/~jsannemo/slask/main.pdf
======
boxfish
Skimming through the ToC this looks similar to Antti Laaksonen's Competitive
Programmer's Handbook [1], which I would also recommend.

[1] [https://cses.fi/book/index.html](https://cses.fi/book/index.html)

~~~
PeterBarrett
Thanks for linking this. This is exactly the type of book I was trying to find
a couple of months ago.

------
kotapi
Lots of Algorithm books I've come across do not have a lot of exercises and
focus heavily on proofs. It's great to see that this book does have a lot of
exercises.

~~~
jcagalawan
I've found the best way to read those sorts of books is to treat the proofs as
the exercises, i.e. doing the proof blind and using the proof inside as a
check.

~~~
kotapi
True, but the proofs themselves are very much explained with mathematical
notations. Personally, for me, It's been over 5 years since I left college and
solved any math problems. I don't remember what the symbols mean anymore.

I've to constantly keep googling what the symbols mean and takes a lot of
time, turns discouraging to keep going through the material. So there's a
deeper study going on in there just to understand, say- what an asymptotic
notation means in the algorithmic world.

I definitely would love to dive deep into math since it is the foundation of
algorithms, but it's good to have source material with beginner exercises.
Maybe I'm looking at the wrong places...

I agree with your point, taking the proof as exercises will make things
challenging for you.

------
dustfinger
I would love to know when a none draft version of this document is expected to
be available. Is this the latest version?

~~~
adamnemecek
> the latest version of this draft, available at
> [http://csc.kth.se/~jsannemo/slask/main.pdf](http://csc.kth.se/~jsannemo/slask/main.pdf)

Yes.

~~~
dustfinger
Thank you for the link :-) I see the link to the latest version was actually
referenced right in the disclaimer in the PDF. I should have noticed that :-P

------
quenstionsasked
I remember being in a Spotify hackathon with Johan many years ago. Fantastic
problem solver. Happy to see his work here.

You wrote on my blog post on the hackathon at the time (2011) that I had "some
promise for algorithmic problem solving". Really inspired me to dive into CS.

~~~
Sherl
I trying to find a the blog link.

------
bjourne
The book is extra impressive because the author is 24 years old. :) I don't
mean that in any disparaging way. Johan is already an insanely accomplished
developer who has gone and will go very far.

------
m00dy
It is amazing to see my school here :) Horraaaayyyyyy

------
codenut
Is there an epub version of this?

~~~
0xakhil
+1

